# Putting Trainers in Washing Machine



## Nano

*Trainers in washing machine*​
Yes they will come out brand new 571.43%Only if you want them to resemble Gandhi's flip flop228.57%


----------



## Nano

I have a pair of white nike air max's, they have got dirty over the months.

Is washing machine a no no ?


----------



## Keeks

Put them in an old pillow case and they make quite a racket, but gets them clean.


----------



## [email protected]

I always bung mine and the kids' in the washing machine and they come out lovely. Put a couple of towels in so they don't bang about too much.


----------



## Nano

Keeks said:


> Put them in an old pillow case and they make quite a racket, but gets them clean.


Why an old pillow case, is there are reason ?

Thanks


----------



## DazUKM

I've done this with old trainers and they been ok, might lose a little shape tho


----------



## husky

Depends how old they are mate-used to get people bringing them back to shop after having been in the machine , weakens the air bubble and when it bursts it smells like cat ****, always knocked them back as when you buy them the label states not machine washable-if your gonna do it wash them at low temp.


----------



## Keeks

Nano said:


> Why an old pillow case, is there are reason ?
> 
> Thanks


I don't really know, but that's what I've always done. I must've been told at some point but not 100% sure of why.


----------



## Guest

Put air force ones in there before and they came out ok


----------



## Breda

My Mrs machine washed my white air man the other day and they're good as new


----------



## Laurieloz

I put my everyday Nikes in the wash occasionally. They come out sparkling but the toes get creased after a while.

I never put my more expensive gym trainers in. I buy new insoles when they start to hum a bit.


----------



## Breda

Keeks said:


> I don't really know, but that's what I've always done. I must've been told at some point but not 100% sure of why.


I always assumed it was so the didn't fly around and had a bit of protection from the drum but I don't know


----------



## eezy1

Keeks said:


> Put them in an old pillow case and they make quite a racket, but gets them clean.


thats the tip my mum gave me! :laugh: i use it with my plims


----------



## Sc4mp0

Breda said:


> I always assumed it was so the didn't fly around and had a bit of protection from the drum but I don't know


That's what its for, spot on.

Also make sure you wash them on a cold wash or else the hot water makes the glue come unstuck and ruins them.


----------



## Guest

Cold wash, Pillow Case and stuff them with anything you can find paper towels or anything alike, one of my mates worked in JD and got me sone of them foam feet things they worked a treat. Stops them misshaping when washing and drying.


----------



## The L Man

I put a pair in the washing machine once and they came out looking like trainers for a midget. Just make sure you pick the right settings.


----------



## Nano

Thanks, laces in or out ?


----------



## [email protected]

Nano said:


> Thanks, laces in or out ?


Ffs shall I just come and do it for you? :lol:

Only joking. I leave them in but others will probably say take them out.


----------



## Nano

[email protected] said:


> Ffs shall I just come and do it for you? :lol:
> 
> Only joking. I leave them in but others will probably say take them out.


Yep that would be great, how far are you from Essex ?


----------



## Sc4mp0

Nano said:


> Thanks, laces in or out ?


Out as washes them better imo


----------



## [email protected]

Nano said:


> Yep that would be great, how far are you from Essex ?


Not too far actually but you're a big boy now, it's time you learnt to do these things yourself.


----------



## [email protected]

Sc4mp0 said:


> Out as washes them better imo


This is probably true, I'm just too lazy to bother lol.


----------



## Nano

[email protected] said:


> Not too far actually but you're a big boy now, it's time you learnt to do these things yourself.


If you show me the first time I will know after


----------



## [email protected]

Nano said:


> If you show me the first time I will know after


http://www.wikihow.com/Wash-Shoes

There you go matey :thumb:


----------

